# What do you feed your 'tiel



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

What do you feed your cockatiel?

Wwhat is your cockatiels exact diet, brand and the amount you give!

I'm looking at good ideas for my new 'tile I'm planning on getting (better to start young)


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

mine gets roudybush nibbles pellets enough to cover the bottom of the food dish and goldenfeast Australian blend seed and i do enough to cover the bottom of the food dish both are about 2 tbs each guessing at amount also get a boiled egg once a week with shell


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

My two get harrisons organic pellets (superfine, or they don't eat them because the fine ones are a beakful for them) they have about 2teaspoons per 1 teaspoons seed. I get the pet shop cockatiel seed and take out alot of sunflower seeds, justforpets seed mix isn't dusty at all too  they also have daily veg, depending on what we have in that they can have. And when they're moulting I give them high potency harrison pellets and some Rio moulting seeds 

And they have nutriberries when they go upstairs which is daily haha, however many they want


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

I've recently changed them over to Higgins Safflower Gold Seed Mix (it's sunflower seed free) and they are doing really well on it. In fact Skrill who has always been very petite has finally started gaining some weight and filling out some.

They also get their veggie/egg mix each day, fresh fruit, millet and Ezekiel 7 grain sprouted bread.

My P'lets of course have a more varied diet, they aren't as picky as the 'Tiels who tend to want to stick with what they know.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

lisaowens said:


> mine gets roudybush nibbles pellets enough to cover the bottom of the food dish and goldenfeast Australian blend seed and i do enough to cover the bottom of the food dish both are about 2 tbs each guessing at amount also get a boiled egg once a week with shell


Yay a your Australian, I actually know those brands 

Have you heard of the living world premium cockatiel food? Is it good?


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Lisaowens....the boiled egg with shell interests me 
What do you do to offer it?
Do you just give them the whole egg....
I am keen to give it a go!


----------



## tmdonahue (Apr 6, 2014)

try the Mr. Maggie mash recipe that is on the site my birds loved it from the first and it has the eggs and lots of other yummies in it. Just smash and serve.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mine have mashed boiled egg with herbs in


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

I buy Cockatiel seed at a store. They've always eaten it well. Sunny and Skittles are little piggy's, so is Freckles. Tweety is a bit fussy; he won't really eat Sunflower seeds, he'll pick around them. But all of them *love* millet. They go gaga over it. I keep forgetting to pick some up, though, but I really need to write it down and use it to keep bonding with Tweety.


----------



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

I feed;
- Vetafarm nutriblend pellets in the mini size. I mix the coloured (fruity) and plain (savory) together and she picks out what flavour she wants - Always available to eat.
- Premium canary seed mix - gets a smallish bowl a day now since she is eating mostly pellets. 
- Unless its green she won't eat it haha; parsley, spinach, rocket, beetroot leaves. 

If you can get the blossoms off wattle trees or gumtrees they are a good sweet treat and lots of fun to destroy (just check for bugs). Also I was told gumtree leaves are good for their immune system and their feathers. They literally bathe in the leaves to get the oils on their feathers its funny to watch


----------



## tmdonahue (Apr 6, 2014)

*the spoiled gluttons*

My babies get a seed and pellet mix daily. seed-Kaytee healthy support diet, pellet- Rosybush ( not sure I got that name right, but it should be close) AND they also get daily a bean mash AND Mr. Maggie's Mash with mango sprinkled on top of it. Then its chow time so move or you get wing whipped for being in the way...lol


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

tmdonahue said:


> My babies get a seed and pellet mix daily. seed-Kaytee healthy support diet, pellet- Rosybush ( not sure I got that name right, but it should be close) AND they also get daily a bean mash AND Mr. Maggie's Mash with mango sprinkled on top of it. Then its chow time so move or you get wing whipped for being in the way...lol


You probably mean roudybush, I know that brand!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles gets a teaspoon of seeds (doc's orders - that why its such a small amount), with a teaspoon of nutriblend pellets and maintenance (both Vetafarm) and Paswell Crumble about a teaspoon.

She also gets about a tablespoon of her wet mix - whatever I have made which she adores. This is loaded with veggies. 



And she does like a little apple at night (probably because Louey gets his nightly fix of fruit).


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Mezza said:


> Skiddles gets a teaspoon of seeds (doc's orders - that why its such a small amount), with a teaspoon of nutriblend pellets and maintenance (both Vetafarm) and Paswell Crumble about a teaspoon.
> 
> She also gets about a tablespoon of her wet mix - whatever I have made which she adores. This is loaded with veggies.
> 
> ...


Whats a wet mix? And where do you get it?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh sorry. Its her bean mash (thats' what I call it) mix which has lentils, split peas, mixed beans, quinoa, wild rice, capsicum, chilli, peas, corn, a little pasta, sprinkled with LSA (which is ground linseed, white sunflower seed, and almond). I just really make it up as I go.

I have put my two recipes up on the recipe sticky. I can try and find them for you.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Ziggibaby said:


> Yay a your Australian, I actually know those brands
> 
> Have you heard of the living world premium cockatiel food? Is it good?


i have not heard of that brand before but i like the Australian goldenfeast bird food it has fruits and veggies in it to . i live in Georgia USA and i order my food online from mysafebirdstore.com i can't find it near me the nearest pet store is over an hour away


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Vince said:


> Lisaowens....the boiled egg with shell interests me
> What do you do to offer it?
> Do you just give them the whole egg....
> I am keen to give it a go!


once i boil the egg i use a potato masher and just mash the egg shell and all then split it between my birds you can sprinkle it onto chop if you make chop for them you can put it in their dish and sprinkle seed on it or you can just put some in their dish just depends on what they like


----------

